# Low Blow to Trucker Caravan



## okfine (Feb 14, 2022)

A "morale low blow" said one of the truckers about how their communications online was thwarted.

"The protesters were forced to abandon their first method of communication, the app Zello, after counterprotesters flooded their channels "with the gay cowboy anthem Ram Ranch," a song with incredibly explicit homoerotic lyrics.
But the problem was that the person moderating the channel they jumped ship to turned out to be a double agent who disrupted their communications to help police catch them."









						Canadian truckers suffer 'morale blow' after infiltrators spam communications channel with 'gay cowboy anthem': report
					

On Monday, following Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's activation of the Emergencies Act to clear the far-right demonstrators blockading a critical international road to oppose vaccine mandates, BuzzFeed News D.C. bureau chief Paul McLeod reported that communications between the...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Feb 14, 2022)

okfine said:


> A "morale low blow" said one of the truckers about how their communications online was thwarted.
> 
> "The protesters were forced to abandon their first method of communication, the app Zello, after counterprotesters flooded their channels "with the gay cowboy anthem Ram Ranch," a song with incredibly explicit homoerotic lyrics.
> But the problem was that the person moderating the channel they jumped ship to turned out to be a double agent who disrupted their communications to help police catch them."
> ...


----------



## martybegan (Feb 14, 2022)

okfine said:


> A "morale low blow" said one of the truckers about how their communications online was thwarted.
> 
> "The protesters were forced to abandon their first method of communication, the app Zello, after counterprotesters flooded their channels "with the gay cowboy anthem Ram Ranch," a song with incredibly explicit homoerotic lyrics.
> But the problem was that the person moderating the channel they jumped ship to turned out to be a double agent who disrupted their communications to help police catch them."
> ...



Can't fight the actual message, you have to fight the ability of people to get the message out.

Cucks.


----------



## okfine (Feb 14, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Can't fight the actual message, you have to fight the ability of people to get the message out.
> 
> Cucks.


Who is "you" Marty, huh?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 14, 2022)

okfine said:


> But the problem was that the person moderating the channel they jumped ship to turned out to be a double agent who disrupted their communications to help police catch them."



Catch them? For protesting?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 14, 2022)

okfine said:


> Who is "you" Marty, huh?



You and your ilk, your glee at this is noted and derided.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 14, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Can't fight the actual message, you have to fight the ability of people to get the message out.
> 
> Cucks.


Meh, it is counter protesting.  nothing wrong with that.  The truckers will adjust.  Seems they have adjusted. 

I can't fault them for the manner they did it, that is hilarious.  This is how it should work.  No violence, no burning down buildings, no throwing bricks at people or property and no real involvement of government.

Now enacting emergency powers that are built around war and massive major disasters, that is the WRONG way of dealing with this.  That is what the Canadian government is doing.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 14, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> Meh, it is counter protesting.  nothing wrong with that.  The truckers will adjust.  Seems they have adjusted.
> 
> I can't fault them for the manner they did it, that is hilarious.  This is how it should work.  No violence, no burning down buildings, no throwing bricks at people or property and no real involvement of government.
> 
> Now enacting emergency powers that are built around war and massive major disasters, that is the WRONG way of dealing with this.  That is what the Canadian government is doing.



Counter protesting isn't using subversion to prevent the organization of someone else's protest.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 14, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Counter protesting isn't using subversion to prevent the organization of someone else's protest.


Yes, it actually is.

Truckers are disrupting the roads.  Are you now saying that is not protesting?

Or are disruptions just for one side?


----------



## okfine (Feb 14, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Counter protesting isn't using subversion to prevent the organization of someone else's protest.


Isn't "us vs. them" the MAGA way?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 14, 2022)

okfine said:


> A "morale low blow" said one of the truckers about how their communications online was thwarted.
> 
> "The protesters were forced to abandon their first method of communication, the app Zello, after counterprotesters flooded their channels "with the gay cowboy anthem Ram Ranch," a song with incredibly explicit homoerotic lyrics.
> But the problem was that the person moderating the channel they jumped ship to turned out to be a double agent who disrupted their communications to help police catch them."
> ...



  The source is Raw Story, so it's probably complete bullshit.  If there's any truth at all that forms the basis of the story, then what probably really happened is that three or four faggots posted some of their own content, and boasted of disrupting the truckers' communication, and that the truckers, in fact, probably didn't even notice.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 14, 2022)

okfine said:


> Isn't "us vs. them" the MAGA way?


No.  Unless you think the entire BLM movement has been a MAGA event.

Or are you also going with 'its only good for one side?'


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 14, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> Yes, it actually is.
> 
> Truckers are disrupting the roads.  Are you now saying that is not protesting?
> 
> Or are disruptions just for one side?


Using your speech to take away someone else's ability to express theirs is not free speech. It never will be.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 14, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> Yes, it actually is.
> 
> Truckers are disrupting the roads.  Are you now saying that is not protesting?
> 
> Or are disruptions just for one side?



There is disruption as part of the protest, response by the government, and acquiescing or standing firm. 

This is trying to prevent the actual protest in the first place.

I'm sure if the right did it to the left they would throw a hissy fit.


----------



## okfine (Feb 14, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> The source is Raw Story, so it's probably complete bullshit.  If there's any truth at all that forms the basis of the story, then what probably really happened is that three or four faggots posted some of their own content, and boasted of disrupting the truckers' communication, and that the truckers, in fact, probably didn't even notice.


It was taken from an AP story. I guess that passed you by. RawStory gets down again. Suffer bObbie boy.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 14, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Using your speech to take away someone else's ability to express theirs is not free speech. It never will be.


They were not taking their speech away.  They were being disruptive in their organization.

Man, it really is a case of only good for one side then.

I should not be surprised.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 14, 2022)

martybegan said:


> You and your ilk, your glee at this is noted and derided.


Do you believe that glee comes from a certain political nuisance that shows magaturds got their shit pushed in?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 14, 2022)

okfine said:


> Isn't "us vs. them" the MAGA way?



Nah, "only us" is the progressive way. 

Your side is all about not having a competing viewpoint.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 14, 2022)

martybegan said:


> There is disruption as part of the protest, response by the government, and acquiescing or standing firm.
> 
> This is trying to prevent the actual protest in the first place.
> 
> I'm sure if the right did it to the left they would throw a hissy fit.


I am sure they would.

And it would be just as silly.  Do you like acting like the left?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 14, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Do you believe that glee comes from a certain political nuisance that shows magaturds got their shit pushed in?



No it comes from being an authoritarian progressive cuck. 

Now go get offended by someone calling you the wrong pronoun.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 14, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> I am sure they would.
> 
> And it would be just as silly.  Do you like acting like the left?



When did the right ever prevent the left from organizing?

At most they infiltrate twitter feeds and show up to document the protests, like Andy Ngo.


----------



## okfine (Feb 14, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Nah, "only us" is the progressive way.
> 
> Your side is all about not having a competing viewpoint.


There it is from Prof. Marty.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 14, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> View attachment 601507


Caitlyn is still more of a man, than Trudeau.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 14, 2022)

okfine said:


> There it is from Prof. Marty.



I notice no denial of my point on your part.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 14, 2022)

martybegan said:


> No it comes from being an authoritarian progressive cuck.
> 
> Now go get offended by someone calling you the wrong pronoun.


It seems you didn't really understand my comment. Because you're apparently a fucking hayseed.  It's cool bro. You do you. 

Apparently, jeezus loves you. You got that going!


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 14, 2022)

martybegan said:


> When did the right ever prevent the left from organizing?
> 
> At most they infiltrate twitter feeds and show up to document the protests, like Andy Ngo.


You are the one that claimed the left would be complaining, just like you, about something like this.  That was your claim.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2022)

The entire COVID vax mandate is falling apart, along with mask mandates.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 14, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> They were not taking their speech away.  They were being disruptive in their organization.
> 
> Man, it really is a case of only good for one side then.
> 
> I should not be surprised.


Not really. But what other methods could those truckers have used? They could have easily gone on a general strike,  but then they could have been subsequently fired for not working.

Or they could have done this, and be branded as dissidents by their own government. Which they did.

They forewent a lot of their own convenience to protest there and blockade elsewhere, yet we're mad because their blockades cause us are at most causing us a minor inconvenience down here.

Blocking the roads? BLM did it to protest a perceived injustice, those truckers are doing this to protest an actual one. One cause was illegitimate, the other is. Blocking the roads and hurting Canada's economy is the most powerful weapon they have, and thusly they used it.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 14, 2022)

martybegan said:


> When did the right ever prevent the left from organizing?
> 
> At most they infiltrate twitter feeds and show up to document the protests, like Andy Ngo.


So you guys suck at politics. That's what you seem to be saying here, no?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 14, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> They were not taking their speech away.  They were being disruptive in their organization.
> 
> Man, it really is a case of only good for one side then.
> 
> I should not be surprised.


Organizing a protest is by nature speech. I learned in my early 20s that using free speech to hinder free speech is not free speech. It is an active attempt to supplant their ideas with one's own.

I will not tolerate that behavior. The fact these truckers were forced to abandon their means of communication regarding their organization is the exact same behavior. They had their speech taken away.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 14, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Not really. But what other methods could those truckers have used? They could have easily gone on a general strike,  but then they could have been subsequently fired for not working.
> 
> Or they could have done this, and be branded as dissidents by their own government. Which they did.
> 
> ...


And?

I did not demean the truckers.  I said that it was rather funny what the counter protesters did and I have no problems whatsoever with them doing it.  I do not like protesters blocking roads in a general sense but these guys have done so with bouncy castles, cookouts and no violence.  More power to them, if you can protest without those I really have no problem with your actions.  They are effectively using the assets they have.

And so are the counter protesters.  If they had slashed a tire I would have a problem (after I was done laughing my ass off over how that would have turned out).  If they had thrown a brick or punched someone, they would be wrong.  They did not.  No violence, no destruction of personal property and no taking peoples personal shit means you get a very little pushback with me.  

That is the line Kormac.  And it is the line for EVERYONE.  Not just the protesters I agree with.  Consistency > Hypocrisy.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 14, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Organizing a protest is by nature speech. I learned in my early 20s that using free speech to hinder free speech is not free speech. It is an active attempt to supplant their ideas with one's own.
> 
> I will not tolerate that behavior. The fact these truckers were forced to abandon their means of communication regarding their organization is the exact same behavior.


No its not, end of story.

No matter how many times you try and fit that square peg into the round hole.  

This is not a private event where shouters are trying to silence people making speeches to those that want to hear.  It is people being disruptive to the protesters that are also being disruptive.  If you want to avoid being a hypocrite you would have to apply the exact same thing to the truckers blocking roads.  But you don't.  You are okay with them disrupting traffic, stopping people from exercising their rights as well.  

You condone speech preventing me from exercising my freedom of movement but not counter speech to that demonstration.  Sorry, I am not willing to adjust my values because of the content of the message.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 14, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> You condone speech preventing me from exercising my freedom of movement but not counter speech to that demonstration. Sorry, I am not willing to adjust my values because of the content of the message.



I'm not asking you to change a thing. 

But I'd sooner be branded a hypocrite than to watch as innocent people have their freedoms stripped from them.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 14, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> I'm not asking you to change a thing.
> 
> But I'd sooner be branded a hypocrite than to watch as innocent people have their freedoms stripped from them.


That is what this complaint is about.

How dare they exercise their rights.  You get nowhere when you sacrifices your values to the message.  In the end, you lose what is most important.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 14, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> It is people being disruptive to the protesters that are also being disruptive. If you want to avoid being a hypocrite you would have to apply the exact same thing to the truckers blocking roads.



They cleared the Ambassador Bridge. The Coutts blockade is leaving tomorrow.

They tried to work with the RCMP, with Trudeau, but the RCMP sabotaged their equipment and Trudeau fled to his bunker and set outrageous conditions for meeting them. They were left with no other recourse. It took the invocation of the Emergencies Act to get them moved. And when they do move, the movement is over and their concerns will go largely ignored until Trudeau is kicked out of his office.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 14, 2022)

okfine said:


> A "morale low blow" said one of the truckers about how their communications online was thwarted.
> 
> "The protesters were forced to abandon their first method of communication, the app Zello, after counterprotesters flooded their channels "with the gay cowboy anthem Ram Ranch," a song with incredibly explicit homoerotic lyrics.
> But the problem was that the person moderating the channel they jumped ship to turned out to be a double agent who disrupted their communications to help police catch them."
> ...


LMaO!!! RawStory

okfine is such a true believer zombie. Now you care about the Canadian utopia? Free healthcare, no racism, no 2nd amendment. It’s paradise…with martial law.

RawStory is owned by idiots and is for idiots.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 14, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> They cleared the Ambassador Bridge. The Coutts blockade is leaving tomorrow.
> 
> They tried to work with the RCMP, with Trudeau, but the RCMP sabotaged their equipment and Trudeau fled to his bunker and set outrageous conditions for meeting them. They were left with no other recourse. It took the invocation of the Emergencies Act to get them moved. And when they do, the movement is over and their concerns will go largely ignored until Trudeau is kicked out of his office.


Sounds like a loss to the loudmouth asshole party. Total goose egg. Magaturds just...  ...suck.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 14, 2022)

okfine said:


> A "morale low blow" said one of the truckers about how their communications online was thwarted.
> 
> "The protesters were forced to abandon their first method of communication, the app Zello, after counterprotesters flooded their channels "with the gay cowboy anthem Ram Ranch," a song with incredibly explicit homoerotic lyrics.
> But the problem was that the person moderating the channel they jumped ship to turned out to be a double agent who disrupted their communications to help police catch them."
> ...


That’s right! Prevent people’s freedom of speech!

Stalin, Hitler, and Mao would be proud!


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 14, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Can't fight the actual message, you have to fight the ability of people to get the message out.


Well said and so true


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 14, 2022)

okfine said:


> Who is "you" Marty, huh?


Trudeau and everyone who supports his police state tactics


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 14, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> I did not demean the truckers. I said that it was rather funny what the counter protesters did and I have no problems whatsoever with them doing it. I do not like protesters blocking roads in a general sense but these guys have done so with bouncy castles, cookouts and no violence. More power to them, if you can protest without those I really have no problem with your actions. They are effectively using the assets they have.



Okay. So there is no issue. Yet there seems to be. 

Now I am confused.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 14, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> They are effectively using the assets they have.
> 
> And so are the counter protesters. If they had slashed a tire I would have a problem (after I was done laughing my ass off over how that would have turned out). If they had thrown a brick or punched someone, they would be wrong.


Hm.

But when you are engaging in tactics to sabotage the ability of others to protest, is that free speech? In my book, it is not. It is not free speech to organize methods to undermine or disrupt others' ability to organize their own forms of free expression. Not by a long shot. It stopped being speech the moment the action was carried out.

And yes, you could argue, *could*, that what these truckers are doing is not free speech. But the standard picket line in front of parliament wasn't cutting it anymore. When the government refuses to hear your words, only actions are left.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 14, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Can't fight the actual message, you have to fight the ability of people to get the message out.
> 
> Cucks.


What if the message just sucks out loud, eh?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2022)

Chrystia Freeland bringing down the hammer. I've been a fan of hers since she was a financial reporter. Now she's Deputy Prime Minister of Canada.


----------



## westwall (Feb 14, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> The source is Raw Story, so it's probably complete bullshit.  If there's any truth at all that forms the basis of the story, then what probably really happened is that three or four faggots posted some of their own content, and boasted of disrupting the truckers' communication, and that the truckers, in fact, probably didn't even notice.





Raw Sewage is NEVER credible.


----------



## westwall (Feb 14, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Chrystia Freeland bringing down the hammer. I've been a fan of hers since she was a financial reporter. Now she's Deputy Prime Minister of Canada.





Fascist bitches be fascist.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 14, 2022)

okfine said:


> The protesters were forced to abandon their first method of communication, the app Zello, after counterprotesters flooded their channels "with the gay cowboy anthem Ram Ranch," a song with incredibly explicit homoerotic lyrics.



Typical move by the left to act like maslignant parasites.


----------



## dudmuck (Feb 15, 2022)

westwall said:


> Fascist bitches be fascist.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 15, 2022)

westwall said:


> Fascist bitches be fascist.


And Synth is celebrating it. 

Synth is a fascist.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 15, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> They cleared the Ambassador Bridge. The Coutts blockade is leaving tomorrow.
> 
> They tried to work with the RCMP, with Trudeau, but the RCMP sabotaged their equipment and Trudeau fled to his bunker and set outrageous conditions for meeting them. They were left with no other recourse. It took the invocation of the Emergencies Act to get them moved. And when they do move, the movement is over and their concerns will go largely ignored until Trudeau is kicked out of his office.


That has nothing to do with the communication disruption and everything to do with enacting emergency powers and the jackboots showing up.  

That is immaterial to my point.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Chrystia Freeland bringing down the hammer. I've been a fan of hers since she was a financial reporter. Now she's Deputy Prime Minister of Canada.


Why didn't the truckers burn and loot the cities they passed? That is how you get things accomplished.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 15, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hm.
> 
> But when you are engaging in tactics to sabotage the ability of others to protest, is that free speech? In my book, it is not. It is not free speech to organize methods to undermine or disrupt others' ability to organize their own forms of free expression. Not by a long shot. It stopped being speech the moment the action was carried out.


Then engaging in tactics that prevent people from traveling down a road is not free speech then.

You get what I am getting at right?  They are both engaged in a disruptive activity.  Either disruptive activities can be construed as an act of free speech or they cannot but if you allow one I do not see a consistent manner in which you can not allow the other.


TemplarKormac said:


> And yes, you could argue, *could*, that what these truckers are doing is not free speech. But the standard picket line in front of parliament wasn't cutting it anymore. When the government refuses to hear your words, only actions are left.


And that is why I don't construe the truckers actions as anything other than an act of speech.  I just cannot justify the counter action as not the same thing if I apply the same logic.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 15, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> And that is why I don't construe the truckers actions as anything other than an act of speech. I just cannot justify the counter action as not the same thing if I apply the same logic.


Fair enough.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 15, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> Either disruptive activities can be construed as an act of free speech or they cannot but if you allow one I do not see a consistent manner in which you can not allow the other.


Hmm... I can't argue with that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 15, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> That has nothing to do with the communication disruption and everything to do with enacting emergency powers and the jackboots showing up.
> 
> That is immaterial to my point.


I was responding to your observation that the truckers were being disruptive. That reply was to that point only.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> It seems you didn't really understand my comment. Because you're apparently a fucking hayseed.  It's cool bro. You do you.
> 
> Apparently, jeezus loves you. You got that going!



I understood your snarky asshattery.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> You are the one that claimed the left would be complaining, just like you, about something like this.  That was your claim.



And I then asked when recently has the right tried to prevent any lefty group from organizing a protest, much less try to stop it.

Protest, not violence.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> So you guys suck at politics. That's what you seem to be saying here, no?



Stopping the other side from presenting their viewpoint is now "politics"?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> What if the message just sucks out loud, eh?



The message is clear in this case, The mandates need to stop and the cuck class needs to get over "working" from home.


----------



## krichton (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Can't fight the actual message, you have to fight the ability of people to get the message out.
> 
> Cucks.



What message is that exactly?  We won't vaccinate so we'll destroy the canadian economy instead? lol


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

krichton said:


> What message is that exactly?  We won't vaccinate so we'll destroy the canadian economy instead? lol



It's more than that. 

And the government has done far more in the past 2 years to destroy the economy than the truckers have done, that's for sure.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 15, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> _"Blocking the roads and hurting Canada's economy is the most powerful weapon they have, and thusly they used it._
> _..........using free speech to hinder free speech is not free speech. It is an active attempt to supplant their ideas with one's own.   I will not tolerate that behavior._
> _But I'd sooner be branded a hypocrite than to watch as innocent people have their freedoms stripped from them._
> _ It is not free speech to organize methods to undermine or disrupt others' ability to organize their own forms of free expression." _
> (emphasis added)


Here's the deal, good poster Kormac:  Arithmetic matters. Math can measure.

Millions of people on the east side of the Detroit and St. Clair rivers ---- Canadians.
Millions of people on the west side of the Detroit  and St. Clair rivers ---- Americans.
All needing, egress in and out of their cities; access to food, parts, supplies, hospitals, their jobs.  Millions of people stripped of their freedom to use the infrastructure they paid for.

*Versus*......a handful of drivers who don't want to get a vaccine shot.

Personally, being that I am middling comfortable with numbers-wonkery ......I'm gonna side with the weight of numbers:  Meaning,  millions of people's 'freedoms'  outweigh the 'freedoms' of a handful.

IMHO
-----------------------------------------------------------


FA_Q2 said:


> _have done so with bouncy castles, cookouts and no violence._


Ah, well.
If ONLY they would've just used bouncy-castles, and Weber grills to block the Ambassador and Blue Water bridges.  Instead of, 40' rigs weighing near 80,000 lbs.

Tip:  It woulda made a difference.  Trust me.
-----------------------------------------------------


theHawk said:


> _That’s right! Prevent people’s freedom of speech!Stalin, Hitler, and Mao would be proud!_


Would Stalin, Hitler, or Mao prevented people from entering or exiting a city? Would a handful of their people disrupted milllions in order to establish their will?
HINT:  The answer is  --- Yupper.    Duh!
------------------------------------------------


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Here's the deal, good poster Kormac:  Arithmetic matters. Math can measure.
> 
> Millions of people on the east side of the Detroit and St. Clair rivers ---- Canadians.
> Millions of people on the west side of the Detroit  and St. Clair rivers ---- Americans.
> ...



So where was your math when cities were being vandalized, businesses burned and looted, and people's lives disrupted during the George Floyd "protests"?

CHAZ/CHOP actually took over several square blocks, and your math calculates that how?


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> _So where was your math when cities were being vandalized, businesses burned and looted, and people's lives disrupted during the George Floyd "protests"?_


------------------------------------------------------------


Free Advice to the good poster '*Began':*  

Start a thread on the multiple incidents of vandalism arising from the 2020      protests/disturbances arising from the publicly filmed murder of a black man on a Minneapolis street.

That way you can focus and explore a little more intently on a topic that seems important to you.  

And, importantly, would perhaps be a bit more relevant to the story of a handful of drivers in Canada who blocked the freedoms of millions simply because they  don't want to get a shot in their arm.

Good luck.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 15, 2022)

okfine said:


> A "morale low blow" said one of the truckers about how their communications online was thwarted.
> 
> "The protesters were forced to abandon their first method of communication, the app Zello, after counterprotesters flooded their channels "with the gay cowboy anthem Ram Ranch," a song with incredibly explicit homoerotic lyrics.
> But the problem was that the person moderating the channel they jumped ship to turned out to be a double agent who disrupted their communications to help police catch them."
> ...


Raw story is a questionable source, the truckers need to realize that they can get arrested for protesting and it is part of the price to pay for a cause you believe in. The truckers are winning the PR and the .Canadian government seems to be bullies here.

I am all fpr peaceful protesting, yet it can be illegal. This group doesn’t seem violent and are getting their point across..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 15, 2022)

dudmuck said:


>



Lib twats should be happy, they have someone to blame besides Biden.


----------



## dudmuck (Feb 15, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Lib twats should be happy, they have someone to blame besides Biden.


----------



## Resnic (Feb 15, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> View attachment 601507




Even right now he still has more balls than trudeau.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Free Advice to the good poster '*Began':*
> ...



Deflect all you want, the comparison is apt and makes mockery of your case of the vapors over this peaceful example of civil disobedience.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Counter protesting isn't using subversion to prevent the organization of someone else's protest.


Sure it is.  The truckers strategy is to block the most important highway arteries and cause the most pain to the most people. Well those who suffer damage from this fight back. In our country you gotta apply for a permit to protest. Break the rules for protesting ya get the night stick, rubber bullets and tear gas.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 15, 2022)

dudmuck said:


>



Republicans didn't want to give money to the Teamsters union?

I'm shocked!  DURR


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Sure it is.  The truckers strategy is to block the most important highway arteries and cause the most pain to the most people. Well those who suffer damage from this fight back. In our country you gotta apply for a permit to protest. Break the rules for protesting ya get the night stick, rubber bullets and tear gas.



Yet government disrupting supply lines and storefronts was for the good of the country, right?

Civil Disobedience isn't just protesting, it's disrupting the system to change the system.

The whole purpose when fighting laws and rules you think are wrong is to get arrested for BREAKING those rules, or proxies of those rules, then go out there and do it again.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Yet government disrupting supply lines and storefronts was for the good of the country, right?
> 
> Civil Disobedience isn't just protesting, it's disrupting the system to change the system.
> 
> The whole purpose when fighting laws and rules you think are wrong is to get arrested for BREAKING those rules, or proxies of those rules, then go out there and do it again.


Lol, the system fights back. That's the way things work.  They could be getting rubber bullets and nightsticks.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> _the comparison is apt_


------------------------------------------------------
Oh, l suppose a facile one could say the comparison works.
But, in truth, it comes across as sort of a  '_trying-too-hard'_ exercise....when there are no more arguments to be made.

And I don't mean that disrespectfully; however, while the good poster '*'MartyB' *may wish to assert that the groups  --- the Anti-Police Brutality's milllions, and the handful of Canadian commercial drivers ----each has the same aversion to _"being shot"._

I would argue....and give right of legitimacy....to the black folks who get rather fatally _"shot"_ by police too frequently....... *vs* .......that handful of drivers who object to a mere vaccine "shot" in the arm.

Marty, they are NOT the same.

Trust me.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 15, 2022)

okfine said:


> A "morale low blow" said one of the truckers about how their communications online was thwarted.
> 
> "The protesters were forced to abandon their first method of communication, the app Zello, after counterprotesters flooded their channels "with the gay cowboy anthem Ram Ranch," a song with incredibly explicit homoerotic lyrics.
> But the problem was that the person moderating the channel they jumped ship to turned out to be a double agent who disrupted their communications to help police catch them."
> ...


Why do you hate liberal principles so much as you do?

Is it just your obvious stupidity or is there something more to it?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol, the system fights back. That's the way things work.  They could be getting rubber bullets and nightsticks.



They didn't because they knew that unlike the summer of 2020 this protest wasn't violent. 

The idea is to make the system choke on itself.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> ------------------------------------------------------
> Oh, l suppose a facile one could say the comparison works.
> But, in truth, it comes across as sort of a  '_trying-too-hard'_ exercise....when there are no more arguments to be made.
> 
> ...



It's not just "a shot". it's the whole mandate/government power thing. 

This one was peaceful, the others were not.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 15, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol, the system fights back. That's the way things work.  They could be getting rubber bullets and nightsticks.


How has your flow been this month, 1969? 

 Why do you support an all-powerful totalitarian state forcing people to inject unproven substances into their body and why do you absolutely despise liberalism?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> It's not just "a shot". it's the whole mandate/government power thing.
> 
> This one was peaceful, the others were not.


These creatures aren't even sentient in any real sense.

Their masters have told them to hate and so they hate.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Catch them? For protesting?



You're not allowed to protest AGAINST the government in a dictatorship


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol, the system fights back. That's the way things work.  They could be getting rubber bullets and nightsticks.



Progressives: proudly rooting for the Fascists since 1938


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 15, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Progressives: proudly rooting for the Fascists since 1938



Liar!!!!!!

Mussolini came to power in 1922.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 15, 2022)

dudmuck said:


>



  I call bullshit.

  I'm a Republican.  On what occasion do you claim that I voted against saving their pensions?

  Of course, I'm married, so perhaps I'm not included in _“EVERY *SINGLE* REPUBLICAN”_.

  But even so, all we need is one unmarried Republican who did not vote against saving the truckers' pensions to put the lie to this bullshit claim.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Liar!!!!!!
> 
> Mussolini came to power in 1922.



Mussolini didn't do Fascism right, they preferred the German guy


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> _This one was peaceful, the others were not._


----------------------------------------------------------
This one theatened the economies of whole countries....at least two.
This one disrupted, even theatened the lives and livelihoods, of millions and milions.

The Police Brutality protests did not.
----------------------------------------------------------

*postscript: * Going back to play with the arithmetic once again, let's look at the numbers"

In 2020 there were thousands of protests in over 40 countries involving millions of people (20 million, one report).

So, in good poster Marty's world-view the 20 million people protesting Police Brutality have less relevance  than the mere handful of commercial drivers who simply don't wanna a shot-needle poke in the arm.

Count me skeptical that there is an equivalence there;


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------
> This one theatened the economies of whole countries....at least two.
> This one disrupted, even theatened the lives and livelihoods, of millions and milions.
> 
> ...



The lockdowns sure as hell threatened economies, but because bid daddy government did it, it's A-OK in your book.

The truck protests weren't a handful, they were more than that.

Also zero property damage in the trucker protests, as compared to the BLM ones.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 15, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> This one theatened the economies of whole countries....at least two.



Threatened the whole economies of whole countries?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 15, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> You're not allowed to protest AGAINST the government in a dictatorship


Which is what all these stupid, stupid leftists support.

Pathetic fucking morons.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Which is what all these stupid, stupid leftists support.
> 
> Pathetic fucking morons.



They think that they're classic Liberals, but support Fascism


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> They didn't because they knew that unlike the summer of 2020 this protest wasn't violent.
> 
> The idea is to make the system choke on itself.


Lol so what do you expect here? They just let them clog traffic for ever and do nothing?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 15, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Progressives: proudly rooting for the Fascists since 1938


Lol, you are hilarious.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 15, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> They think that they're classic Liberals, but support Fascism


There isn't a thing thing about them that is liberal, is there?

They deal with people as members of a tribe instead of as an individual. They support the power structure instead of the little guy. They oppose free speech, freedom of assembly and freedom to do much of anything that the state does not mandate.

Real pieces of work, aren't they?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol, you are hilarious.



What, you think you're a big supporter of Liberty and Freedom?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol so what do you expect here? They just let them clog traffic for ever and do nothing?



Well the PM could have tried talking to them instead of calling them fringe Nazis. 

Or they could have gone and started arresting them.

Being arrested for civil disobedience is part of the plan.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 15, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> What, you think you're a big supporter of Liberty and Freedom?


I am a supporter of natural consequences. Make my life difficult stop me from getting to work or where I wanna go I am going to fuck up your shit and be dirty and underhanded about it as it takes. No matter who the hell you are. Blm, truckers or even girl scouts. I don't give two flying shits. Don't mess with my life. I don't mess with your s. I mess with your life I am going to expect some consequences for it. What the hell makes you think you won't pay some consequences.  In highschool I got punched in the nose. I punched the guy back. Got suspended. I expected it  That's how things work. Did not cry did not bitch. Dad grounded me said he understood why I did it also said you made your choice ya pay the consequences.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Well the PM could have tried talking to them instead of calling them fringe Nazis.
> 
> Or they could have gone and started arresting them.
> 
> Being arrested for civil disobedience is part of the plan.


Thank you. Arrested is part of the deal. Now we are getting some where  You make life uncomfortable for people they make it uncomfortable back. Quit crying and take your punishment like a man.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> I am a supporter of natural consequences. Make my life difficult stop me from getting to work or where I wanna go I am going to fuck up your shit and be dirty and underhanded about it as it takes. No matter who the hell you are. Blm, truckers or even girl scouts. I don't give two flying shits. Don't mess with my life. I don't mess with your s. I mess with your life I am going to expect some consequences for it. What the hell makes you think you won't pay some consequences.  In highschool I got punched in the nose. I punched the guy back. Got suspended. I expected it  That's how things work. Did not cry did not bitch. Dad grounded me said he understood why I did it also said you made your choice ya pay the consequences.



Uh huh. You railed against BLM? Really?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Thank you. Arrested is part of the deal. Now we are getting some where  You make life uncomfortable for people they make it uncomfortable back. Quit crying and take your punishment like a man.



Arrested is one thing, having all your property confiscated, or having the charges inflated are something else.

Meanwhile how many arrests have we had for the months of anarchy during the summer of 2020?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 15, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Uh huh. You railed against BLM? Really?


No I didn't. Did not think much about it at all. Not my circus not my monkey. If they had gotten in my way and prevented me from going where I needed to go I would have tried to make them feel my discomfort.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Arrested is one thing, having all your property confiscated, or having the charges inflated are something else.
> 
> Meanwhile how many arrests have we had for the months of anarchy during the summer of 2020?


Lol, that is how it works. Think going to jail is free? Nope. You are going to incur costs economic cost. Inflict pain financial or physical expect pain back.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol, that is how it works. Think going to jail is free? Nope. You are going to incur costs economic cost. Inflict pain financial or physical expect pain back.



MLK did it, the freedom marchers did it, it's how you change the system. 

And I notice you aren't even replying to the BLM/Anti-fa points I am making, coward much?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 15, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol so what do you expect here? They just let them clog traffic for ever and do nothing?



  Canaduh's government could have ended this days ago.  All they need to do is put an end to the tyrannical mandates.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 15, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Don't mess with my life. I don't mess with your s. I mess with your life I am going to expect some consequences for it.



  Don't you think the same principle should apply when government unjustifiably messes with the lives of the people whose interests it is that government's to serve?  Should there not be consequences for out-of-control tyrants?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 15, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> I am a supporter of natural consequences. Make my life difficult stop me from getting to work or where I wanna go I am going to fuck up your shit and be dirty and underhanded about it as it takes. No matter who the hell you are. Blm, truckers or even girl scouts. I don't give two flying shits. Don't mess with my life. I don't mess with your s. I mess with your life I am going to expect some consequences for it. What the hell makes you think you won't pay some consequences.  In highschool I got punched in the nose. I punched the guy back. Got suspended. I expected it  That's how things work. Did not cry did not bitch. Dad grounded me said he understood why I did it also said you made your choice ya pay the consequences.


So, are you being grounded now?

It sounds like it.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> MLK did it, the freedom marchers did it, it's how you change the system.
> 
> And I notice you aren't even replying to the BLM/Anti-fa points I am making, coward much?


Lol, blm and antifa got rubber bullets and nightsticks as well as tear gas. Lol don't feel bad for them either. At least they didn't get in my way. I was trying to go to the casino while the stupid truckers were on the bridge. Ice is no longer thick enough to fish and not much to do where I live. Some time in Windsor would have been nice. Instead I had to go south and into the city to find something to do. I hate Columbus. Should have just stayed on the lake. Always family drama down here.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol, blm and antifa got rubber bullets and nightsticks as well as tear gas. Lol don't feel bad for them either. At least they didn't get in my way. I was trying to go to the casino while the stupid truckers were on the bridge. Ice is no longer thick enough to fish and not much to do where I live. Some time in Windsor would have been nice. Instead I had to go south and into the city to find something to do. I hate Columbus. Should have just stayed on the lake. Always family drama down here.



Boo fucking hoo.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Canaduh's government could have ended this days ago.  All they need to do is put an end to the tyrannical mandates.


Eh, not my circus not my monkey. Became my problem when I had plans to go to Windsor though. There is protest and then there is blocking off an island with only one ingress and egress while there is ice on the lake and can't even get there by boat. That's going to far.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Don't you think the same principle should apply when government unjustifiably messes with the lives of the people whose interests it is that government's to serve?  Should there not be consequences for out-of-control tyrants?


Yep. Not saying protest does not have it's place but expect consequences when you do. I really don't care how either side turns out on this one. I got the jab because I spend a lot of time with some of the most vulnerable population to the old corona. I don't really care if you get it or not. I personally have been around alot of people throughout the whole time this thing went on and never got sick. Maybe the jab allowed this maybe natural immune system did it. Don't know. Not sure I see it as overreach requiring the jab to cross borders. If ya don't want the jab run trips that don't cross borders. Pretty simple way around it. I know when I went out of country  for the military vaccines were a requirement. One place I went I had to remove all hair from body. All of it every where some bug that would hide in your hair. Did not have choice there. Orders said go here I went there. These truckers have a choice.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Boo fucking hoo.


Yep that's how I feel about the truckers.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Can't fight the actual message, you have to fight the ability of people to get the message out.
> 
> Cucks.



 Canadians aren’t interested in the lies and bullshit the American right are pumping out. 

We’re not interested in your Free-dumb Convoys.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Canadians aren’t interested in the lies and bullshit the American right are pumping out.
> 
> We’re not interested in your Free-dumb Convoys.



Like Trudeau calling the protesters Nazis?


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 15, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Sure it is.  The truckers strategy is to block the most important highway arteries and cause the most pain to the most people. Well those who suffer damage from this fight back. In our country you gotta apply for a permit to protest. Break the rules for protesting ya get the night stick, rubber bullets and tear gas.


You usually just get arrested and released, that is what happens to most peaceful protesters.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Catch them? For protesting?


Yep, all charged with criminal protesting.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Boo fucking hoo.


Getting shot at and gassed: "boo fucking hoo"

Getting your little chit chat app spammed:  " I am outraged!"

Yep, you're a dumbass Trumper


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Like Trudeau calling the protesters Nazis?



When you carry the Nazi flag people are going to assume you’re Nazis.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Canadians aren’t interested in the lies and bullshit the American right are pumping out.
> 
> We’re not interested in your Free-dumb Convoys.



Still licking that jackboot?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 15, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yep, all charged with criminal protesting.



They needed phone communications to arrest someone for protesting?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They needed phone communications to arrest someone for protesting?


Yes, absolutely. The also charged them with criminal private messaging, in addition to criminal protesting.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 15, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, absolutely. The also charged them with criminal private messaging, in addition to criminal protesting.



Criminal messaging? Is that a Canadian thing?


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 15, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> _Criminal messaging? Is that a Canadian thing?_


I, for one, dunno.
But I can imagine a scenario where one says some stuff that could get one arrested. I'm sure you can too?

You know, think of maybe a call from the Secret Service to come in for an interview and explain what you said about doing what to who?  

Maybe bring your lawyer, and a toothbrush.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Criminal messaging? Is that a Canadian thing?


Yep. The actual statute calls it "Criminal Messiaging Eh".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 15, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yep. The actual statute calls it "Criminal Messiaging Eh".



Criminal messaging is illegal, hosers.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Criminal messaging is illegal, hosers.


First they go after the hosers, then the hoseheads.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 15, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> _Criminal messaging is illegal_


---------------------------------------------------------
Who can't give a thumbs-up on that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Can't fight the actual message, you have to fight the ability of people to get the message out.
> 
> Cucks.


must indeed suck that he cant fight the message so the shill has to attack the messneger.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> When you carry the Nazi flag people are going to assume you’re Nazis.


hey globalist paid shill,show us one pic where any of these demonstraaters were carrying a nazi flag

you hate patriots fighting for freedom you sick piece of trash.

you love that coward trudeau,you have your head up his ass.you love commie dictaters like him and biden who dont believe in freedoms and personal choice.


----------



## dudmuck (Feb 15, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I call bullshit.
> 
> I'm a Republican.  On what occasion do you claim that I voted against saving their pensions?
> 
> ...


here you go...









						Pension bills have always been bipartisan. Not anymore.
					

With time running out for 1.5 million retirees, Democrats took action.




					www.brookings.edu


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 15, 2022)

okfine said:


> A "morale low blow" said one of the truckers about how their communications online was thwarted.
> 
> "The protesters were forced to abandon their first method of communication, the app Zello, after counterprotesters flooded their channels "with the gay cowboy anthem Ram Ranch," a song with incredibly explicit homoerotic lyrics.
> But the problem was that the person moderating the channel they jumped ship to turned out to be a double agent who disrupted their communications to help police catch them."
> ...


What a surprise, you support the fascist Canadian government and their lackeys.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 16, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Getting shot at and gassed: "boo fucking hoo"
> 
> Getting your little chit chat app spammed:  " I am outraged!"
> 
> Yep, you're a dumbass Trumper



It's the purpose of the latter, preventing the other side from organizing. 

And since anti-fa's a known direct action group, getting beanbagged and CN gassed should be (and is) expected by them.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 16, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> When you carry the Nazi flag people are going to assume you’re Nazis.



Were those incidents ever resolved to be actually part of the protest?

So 1 Soviet banner at an anti-fa protest = all communist (and with Anti-fa and BLM they mostly claim to be socialists, most truckers don't claim to be WP types)


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 16, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Criminal messaging is illegal, hosers.



  Here in America, we call it _“freedom of speech”_.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 16, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Here in America, we call it _“freedom of speech”_.



They don't have that in Canada.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 16, 2022)

Here comes the lowest of blows to the criminals who are protesting and using the truckers as their cover.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/ottawa-protest-day-20-february-16-1.6353049
		


Probably the big hits come tomorrow, after a full 3 weeks of being tolerant of the crimes being committed against the Canadian people.

If they don't move their trucks, they'll end up with no truck to move!


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 16, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They don't have that in Canada.


As evidenced by Canada bringing out laws that allow them a free hand to do pretty much anything to people that are non-violent.  

It is really, really disgusting what Trudeau just did.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 16, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> _It is really, really disgusting what Trudeau just did._



This is well plowed ground.
We, on this one gossipboard, have discussed it for some days.
Some here believe that it is OK for a handful of disgruntled drivers to disrupt the lives of millions because they don't want to get a vaccine shot in their arm.

I am not one of them ---not one of the drivers and not one of the supporters  of them.
What the drivers have done since the very first one turned off his engine in the middle of the street ......... is criminal.
In my fiefdom.....the trucks would have been impounded and removed on day one......not day 21.

But I guess, under the cliche' of "Canada-the-nice"....... the leadership there has been patient, tolerant, and non-threatening.

It got them nothing. It got the millions who have been negatively effected.....nothing.

So arrest the mokes, remove and impound their trucks.
And let the criminal courts judge 'em.  In its' time.
And if there is a civil tort law available to the millions of harmed citizens.......well then, sue those drivers and make 'em pay civilly too.

We must not tolerate a mere handful of disaffected people....be they commercial drivers, gas & electric workers, or whoever....... apply a stranglehold to our societies, our cities, our millions of people.

The participating drivers have earned a societal and cultural condemndation.  Make them suffer for it.

IMHO


----------



## Donald H (Feb 16, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> This is well plowed ground.
> We, on this one gossipboard, have discussed it for some days.
> Some here believe that it is OK for a handful of disgruntled drivers to disrupt the lives of millions because they don't want to get a vaccine shot in their arm.
> 
> ...


Please do keep in mind that there's a chance a lot of blood would have flowed if the police acted immediately. These ignorant louts were armed and very dangerous.

But the police have been busy doing their job and many, many will be fined and jailed. And some that think they still own a 200 or 300 K truck are going to greeted with a big surprise. This is a much better way of dealing with them than giving them the opportunity to act out when the size of their group would give them some balls. 

Later, when they're divided and alone they will be able to appreciate their comeuppance much better.

Oh, and it never was about them being vaccinated, 90% to 100% were before they even got the idea to protest! Protesting what??


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 16, 2022)

Donald H said:


> _Please do keep in mind that there's a chance a lot of blood would have flowed if the police acted immediately. These ignorant louts were armed and very dangerous._


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You make a valid argument.
An argument superior to my own.
Danke schoen.

A hat-tip.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 16, 2022)

martybegan said:


> It's the purpose of the latter, preventing the other side from organizing.


I am pretty sure that's one of the purposes of tear gas as well.

You don't really think before you post, do ya?


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 16, 2022)

This story ...this news....grows tired.
The blockades have ended or are about to end.
Tonight's Washington Post, offered reportage that seems relevant.
Not all of Canada's commercial truck drivers participated....or supported what they call a 'fringe group' had done to the economy and to their industry. And to their reputation.

Here's a taster:

*"Canadian truck drivers distance themselves from ‘Freedom Convoy’ protests"*

_In just a matter of weeks, Canadian truck drivers protesting coronavirus vaccine mandates became the unexpected darlings of the global right wing._
_
But even as the vocal group of truckers, known as the “Freedom Convoy,” grabbed the world’s attention, many of Canada’s truck drivers were scrambling to distance themselves from the movement, which they view as radical and fringe.

In their view, the protesters’ actions — including shutting down cross-border trade and laying siege to the capital — have hurt rather than helped drivers in the industry, and failed to advance the labor issues most truckers care about. They point out that only a small percentage of Canadian truckers have joined the demonstrations, and the vast majority of drivers are already vaccinated, according to trucking associations and Canadian authorities.

The protests have caused long delays at the border and forced drivers to take lengthy detours. Such disruptions are “not received well” by truckers who are not participating in the convoy, Gupta said, adding that “they are the ones keeping our supply chain intact and running.”

“These illegal blockades have had a detrimental impact on our members and customers’ businesses. These have also had a very significant negative impact upon our professional driving community,” the president of the Canadian Trucking Alliance, Stephen Laskowski, said in a statement Monday.
_


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 16, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> *Versus*......a handful of drivers who don't want to get a vaccine shot.



Your arithmetic is irrelevant if you can't one basic fact of the protest right:

90% of the Truckers are vaccinated.









						Canadian 'Freedom' Truckers Protest Vaccines As 90% of Drivers Vaccinated
					

When the convoy arrives in Ottawa on Saturday, Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau will still be completing his five-day quarantine.




					www.newsweek.com
				




It never was about the vaccine itself. Ever. Kindly spare me the condescending noise.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 16, 2022)

And the hits keep on coming:

_"Geraldo Rivera said Wednesday that conservative media had a hand in inciting the Canadian trucker protests that have shut down major trade routes, condemning the disruptive demonstrations. Speaking on Fox News’ The Five, Rivera said, “It is conservative media that has gone from support to incitement. These truckers are violating the rights of others in Canada.” Host Greg Gutfeld responded incredulously, “Are you saying we’re inciting it?!” Rivera pointed to polls conducted by Ipsos and others show widespread opposition to the truckers’ rallies. Gutfeld revisited Rivera’s comments, saying he was “okay” with the indictment of incitement because “we’ve always been on the right side.” Rive_ra retorted, “The ‘Right’ side but not the right side.”


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 16, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol, the system fights back. That's the way things work.  They could be getting rubber bullets and nightsticks.


So a liberal cheering for police brutality. That's hilarious. 

Your credibility on the subject of police is now invalid.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 16, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Personally, being that I am middling comfortable with numbers-wonkery ......I'm gonna side with the weight of numbers: Meaning, millions of people's 'freedoms' outweigh the 'freedoms' of a handful.



Interesting, so we have the 14th Amendment here in the US for that. It ensures everyone equal freedoms and protections under the law. It says nothing about the freedom of the majority or the minority.

Your math fails in the face of that.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 17, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I am pretty sure that's one of the purposes of tear gas as well.
> 
> You don't really think before you post, do ya?



Tear gas is to disperse people after the protest has devolved into a riot, or at least what it's supposed to be used for.

You probably don't think at all, which is why you are a prog.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 17, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> _Interesting, so we have the 14th Amendment here in the US for that.
> Your math fails in the face of that._



Oh, my math has failed in any number of endeavors over the years. Although,.....it must be noted, it has succeeded quite a bit also. So there is that.

But one thing my arithmetic skills have not been able to bridge is applying the United States Constitution to ........well, to Canada.

So, a hat-tip to good poster *Kormac*, who rather adroitly inserts the US Constitution smack-dab-in-the-middle of Ottawa, Ontario.


Note to Parliment:  See poster Kormac, he has the _'Best_ _Practices'_ handbook for globalist governance.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 17, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> So a liberal cheering for police brutality. That's hilarious.
> 
> Your credibility on the subject of police is now invalid.


Lol, do you ever read the op? You don't know the topic here at all. Typical retard repug.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 17, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Oh, my math has failed in any number of endeavors over the years. Although,.....it must be noted, it has succeeded quite a bit also. So there is that.
> 
> But one thing my arithmetic skills have not been able to bridge is applying the United States Constitution to ........well, to Canada.
> 
> ...


Presuming you are an American citizen, I would think you would see those protests in an American light.

So, the bigger point is that the freedoms of everyone matter, not just the majority you side with.

I gather you are a leftist from the points you're making, so it would be like you to advocate for trampling the freedoms of a minority of people just to get your way.

Hat tip to Chillicothe, who prefers fascistic practices over reaching across the aisle.

Here is the location of Stalin's grave, you may wish to pay tribute:









						Kremlin Wall Necropolis - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 17, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Oh, my math has failed in any number of endeavors over the years. Although,.....it must be noted, it has succeeded quite a bit also. So there is that.
> 
> But one thing my arithmetic skills have not been able to bridge is applying the United States Constitution to ........well, to Canada.
> 
> ...


Furthermore, it occurs to me you deliberately missed the point of my post so you could hurl ad hominem. 

Typical leftist.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 17, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> _I gather you are a leftist from the points you're making, so it would be like you to advocate for trampling the freedoms of a minority of people just to get your way._


A sad misread, by the good poster Kormac.
I ain't a lefty. Nor am I a righty-tightie.
Rather, I am a skeptical optimist.
Niether the right wants me (too liberal),  nor the left wants me (too conservative).

BTW, speaking of 'trampling rights'.

Here is what real responsible non-fringie drivers are saying about thsoe who have been doing the trampling and trashing of professional truck driver's repuations....and negating the freedom of millions. 
 The view of the leadership of Canada's professional driver cadre:

_"......many of Canada’s truck drivers were scrambling to distance themselves from the movement, which they view as radical and fringe._
_
In their view, the protesters’ actions — including shutting down cross-border trade and laying siege to the capital — have hurt rather than helped drivers in the industry, and failed to advance the labor issues most truckers care about. They point out that only a small percentage of Canadian truckers have joined the demonstrations, and the vast majority of drivers are already vaccinated, according to trucking associations and Canadian authorities.

The protests have caused long delays at the border and forced drivers to take lengthy detours. Such disruptions are “not received well” by truckers who are not participating in the convoy........”

“These illegal blockades have had a detrimental impact on our members and customers’ businesses. These have also had a very significant negative impact upon our professional driving community,” the president of the Canadian Trucking Alliance, Stephen Laskowski, said in a statement Monday.
--------------------------------------_

THAT, good poster Karmac, is not an insignifcant perspective.  I support professionalism and responsibility. NOT.....showboating crybabies.

Lock 'em up.
Impound their trucks.
Make 'em pay to get out of jail.
Make 'em pay to get their trucks back.

Eazy Breezy.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 24, 2022)

martybegan said:


> You and your ilk, your glee at this is noted and derided.


And will be duly dealt with in time.


----------



## Donald H (Mar 24, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> A sad misread, by the good poster Kormac.
> I ain't a lefty. Nor am I a righty-tightie.
> Rather, I am a skeptical optimist.
> Niether the right wants me (too liberal),  nor the left wants me (too conservative).
> ...


The protesting truckers were a small radical fringe element that had no real agenda that could be pinned down. 

They're gone and forgotten, as well as their trucks that were used to terrorize the people of Ottawa.


----------

